
The bizarre world of Bitcoin mining finds a new home in Tibet - hamilyon2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-chinas-tibetan-highlands-the-bizarre-world-of-bitcoin-mining-finds-a-new-home/2016/09/12/7729cbea-657e-11e6-b4d8-33e931b5a26d_story.html
======
FroshKiller
A bit too close to "The Nine Billion Names of God."

